# Dalton Watches



## john123 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi everyone, Does anybody know about dAlton watches,are they any good,where are they from,any info you could give would be greatly welcomed. many thanks.


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi John.

Noreen gave me a d'alton watch for Christmas a couple of years back. Chunky, heavy, well made, not overly well lumned and I think I'm right in saying they use a quartz Citizen movement. They have a website daltonwatch or it might be watches.com and their contact details are here in Ireland.

The one Noreen got me was the rose gold chrono diver on a rubber strap. Screw down crown and pushers and 100m water resistant though I don't think I'd chance it as it's a fashion watch really and despite being it seems Irish based, expensive for what it is. But if you want a nice looking watch that looks the part they are great. Personally however I wished I we hadn't passed the jewellers in Claremorris and seen them as it wouldn't had been something I would have gone out and look for myself. But since I said "Oh that's different" as I liked the rose gold colour, there it was Christmas day.

So there you go. Good watches, but for the money there is much much better out there.

Frank


----------



## john123 (Nov 14, 2009)

funtimefrankie said:


> Hi John.
> 
> Noreen gave me a d'alton watch for Christmas a couple of years back. Chunky, heavy, well made, not overly well lumned and I think I'm right in saying they use a quartz Citizen movement. They have a website daltonwatch or it might be watches.com and their contact details are here in Ireland.
> 
> ...


----------



## john123 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info frank. :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

One of my colleagues got one earler this year. It seems ok.

Their website gives nothing away about where they are made or whats inside. He phoned for their brochure which equally gives nothing away. It would be nice to think they are made in Ireland but I'd imagine they are mass produced in the East.

They are available in one of the high street shops - perhaps the retailer knows more. At least you would be able to handle one.


----------

